# Do You Text While Driving?



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

So much concentration needed :O ...her concentration levels are over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> Just out of curiosity, all those that have said NO... do you do other things in your car while driving like....I don't know changing a CD or radio station, talking to a passenger.... or lets just say ANYTHING that makes you take your eyes of the road? Have a little think about it. Go on. ...and then share.
> Also let me know what you consider the difference to be....


I do change cds and talk to the passenger and stuff. The only difference for me compared to my friends who text is that they seem to concentrate more on what they texting and reading while I try to concentrate more on driving when I do that stuff and I can keep my eyes on the road longer. I'm not the best driver at all, but I do fairly better than them.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm probably not capable of texting & driving at the same time but I live in a congested area. My nephew crashed his mom's car while texting, then borrowed his dad's car the same night & crashed it while texting. Fortunately no one was hurt. I wouldn't ride with anyone texting, it's dangerous enough where I live.


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

i cant text on my phone due to....certain circumstances....but when i could i did while driving. like someone said, i only did it when i was at a red light or i was the only one on the road. tho i did read the texts either way. 

what i do while driving is talk to ppl, talk on the phone (speaker phone) so its the same as if someones sitting in the car, or i change songs on my zune, eat, drink..etc


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I do not text while driving. It is a needless distraction. I need to watch out for all the rest of the idiots that drive in California. Furthermore, I would be devastated if I caused someone else injury or death due to some, often lame, text message from a friend saying something like "Derp! What are you doing derp?" BTW my name isn't derp for anyone that may be wondering. ~.~

As for Ms Hiccups question/request... not really. I put in a burned CD of mine before I get on the road and let it play out throughout the trip. I occasionally hit the back button to hear a song again, or turn the volume nob down if I am tired of music. I also look into my mirrors. 

I do have to actively control my space land tendencies. I do not want to start spacing out and entering daydream mode while driving... that would be a bad thing. I haven't had too much issue thus far though. When passengers are in the car I do talk to them, but I don't turn to face them unless at a stoplight. I may glance at something they are pointing out on the road though... if I feel it is safe to do so at the time.

So long story short I suppose I do... but not really. For me, its trying to not wander off while driving... which can end up far worse if left unchecked.

As for the difference, Spacing out is worse than being distracted because well... its like you aren't all there.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

So what we have established is? That it comes down to technique? And how much one lets themselves become absorbed into their phones instead of keeping their main concentration on the road.
I'm thinking there is a chance that texting while driving is possible it just comes down to concentration and technique. It seems plausible that 99% of people that text while driving can do so without faults so...... it IS possible.
Is it such a risk? IS that amount of risk subjective? ..of the individual? How hard would that be to monitor and control? Wouldn't it just be easier if everyone was the same? OR to assume so? Thus being able to ban the phone texting completely for everyone. How else could one determine the risk factor of texting while driving compared to other such activities that occur whilst driving.
I'm not sure if anyone sees the same flaw as I do so... *cans it*.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> It looks like I'm the first one to answer yes.
> 
> Yes.


Remind me not to give you my keys. :shocked:

I don't. Heck, I don't even text all that much when I'm *not* driving, although now that is starting to change as certain people have gotten in the habit of sending lots of text messages.

And I did say people, plural, so I'm not JUST talking about you.


----------



## RoseT (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes.... But only when Ive got a ciggie in my mouth and a beer between my legs 

Its like Grand Theft Auto meets Carmageddon 

Any other way of driving just seems so boring .. *sighs sadly*


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

No. I don't text at all, so this is a non-issue. I didn't even own a cell phone until my mom forced me to buy it, becuase I don't like talking to people on the phone and am cheap besides (since I buy the 100$ go card about once a year, It costs me 25 cents to send or recieve texts).


----------



## RoseT (Jun 30, 2010)

_No. I don't text at all, so this is a non-issue._ 

Hahaha yeah .. *sighs* .. so like, when are you on the road next, maybe we'll meet up driving somewhere .. random .. like a footpath or something .. :laughing:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

RoseT said:


> _No. I don't text at all, so this is a non-issue._
> 
> Hahaha yeah .. *sighs* .. so like, when are you on the road next, maybe we'll meet up driving somewhere .. random .. like a footpath or something .. :laughing:


Seeing as I live in Americaland, that would be quite something... reminds me off when I asked google for directions from new york city to paris france, and at some point, it told me to swim across the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

No because I don't drive. And I don't drive because I have a subway system and the MTA bus. Fucking love NYC for it.


----------



## ZC Carbon (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> So what we have established is? That it comes down to technique? And how much one lets themselves become absorbed into their phones instead of keeping their main concentration on the road.
> I'm thinking there is a chance that texting while driving is possible it just comes down to concentration and technique. It seems plausible that 99% of people that text while driving can do so without faults so...... it IS possible.
> Is it such a risk? IS that amount of risk subjective? ..of the individual? How hard would that be to monitor and control? Wouldn't it just be easier if everyone was the same? OR to assume so? Thus being able to ban the phone texting completely for everyone. How else could one determine the risk factor of texting while driving compared to other such activities that occur whilst driving.
> In the fact with a CD player you use your ears and with texting you use your eyes. Worse is when you decide to write a thesis on your friend's superficial self esteem.
> ...


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

eerrrr....... thanks for the painful text format. I think I understood what you were trying to say?
Actually to be honest I don't it was just a load of random words strung together. I would love to defend myself but you've seemed to have made that impossible.... nice.... I'm impressed. Youonemezero.


----------



## ZC Carbon (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> eerrrr....... thanks for the painful text format. I think I understood what you were trying to say?
> Actually to be honest I don't it was just a load of random words strung together. I would love to defend myself but you've seemed to have made that impossible.... nice.... I'm impressed. Youonemezero.


Most of that paintful text format was quoted from you.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Nope. 

Two of my biggest pet peeves: 
1) Texting while driving. 
2) Talking on the phone while driving.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I did when I could feel the keys because I could do it without looking. It would go in hand with changing the radio station/holding a drink. Since I got the iPhone, I can't feel the keys so it is A LOT harder. I refrain from doing it 95% of the time because it is incredibly dangerous. I am very guilty of doing it at stop lights though...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

the most I will do is send a text containing "K"
of course at red lights I'll shoot off a quick text if necessary


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

Used to. Failed to yield to oncoming traffic and caused a nearly head-on collision. There were three kids in the car and the woman was pregnant. Thankfully no one even had a bruise, it wasn't high speed. I was 18 at the time. My parents dropped my insurance and I had to turn in my license. I had to pay a thousand of what it took to repair our car which was about half of my graduation money. Which, because nobody hired me that summer, meant half of what I had to live on for the year at school was gone. I'm about to be a junior in college and have yet to be able to afford a car/gas/insurance, though I may finally get a break in the next couple of weeks. In the meantime, my mother drives me to my summer job. Not cool.

Don't text and drive.


----------



## EJunior (Jan 12, 2009)

No. I never tried but It's unsafe. :shocked:


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

My car was totaled by some chick that was texting and driving. She drove right into the back of my car at a high rate of speed and damn near got some people killed. If you text and drive you are stupid, bottom line.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No. I don't drive. If I were a driver, I would be so anxious that I would be focusing all of my attention on trying not to panic, and wouldn't be able to do anything else.


----------



## temporary_member (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes. One time I drove through a red light. I was stopped at the intersection, mind you, but yeah, stepped on the gas and drove right through it. I wasn't paying attention, obviously. However, I also drive through red lights when I'm not texting. When I'm in a hurry and there are no cars, I just hate waiting for the damn things to turn green.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

No, because I believe it's now a first offense in this state, which means I could be ticketed and fined right off the road. Not to mention that I'm a very paranoid driver and I know that I'm not capable of focusing on both driving and texting.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Even texting while walking can be dangerous. Or at least embarrassing: YouTube - Woman Falls Into Fountain at Mall While Texting and Walking


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Aqualung said:


> Even texting while walking can be dangerous. Or at least embarrassing: YouTube - Woman Falls Into Fountain at Mall While Texting and Walking


Did you hear about the girl who fell down a sewer while texting? xD She tried to sue the construction company for having it open.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't text much anyways, so no. I think I might have once in the past though, at a red light. I'm fine with talking on the phone though, I don't care if people do that, and I guess texting would be fine too since there are many people who can do it without looking, but I can't, so I don't text while driving.


----------



## Dark Raven (Dec 17, 2010)

No, because it is stupid, inconsiderate and dangerous.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

hziegel said:


> Did you hear about the girl who fell down a sewer while texting? xD She tried to sue the construction company for having it open.


I remember that one.:laughing:


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Not only do I not text and drive, but I don't text period. I also hate using the phone while driving and I give people 20 seconds for people to say what they need to, but if it's longer, I attempt to find a place to stop and if I can't find a place to stop, too bad for the one calling me. I know it sounds harsh, but that's what I have to do to make sure I concentrate on driving.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I only drive when I'm in memphis which at most is 4 weeks total out of the year. If someone shoots me a text that i have to respond right away I'll call them.


----------

